# Cel Collecting



## McMurphy (Oct 20, 2004)

Is there any production cel collectors among us?  Has anyone ever bought a cel?  What series would you most like to have one from?

I would like to get a good cel of Tasuki from the anime series Fushigi Yuugi.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Oct 21, 2004)

Thats a very expensive hobby my friend 
 Probably why I'll never do it, though I must admit it would be cool have a couple on the wall.
 have you seen the prices for the Evangelian ones!?!
 Also, I'd have no idea if I had a fake or a real cel... I don't like being duped.


----------

